# New Bow Advice



## archergirl24703 (Dec 27, 2018)

Currently fifteen and have been shooting for about ten years now and for about five or six years I've been shooting a Mission Craze by Mathews. I am looking for a bow that I can seriously compete with as well as use for hunting. I compete with my grandmother every weekend in our local league and have been getting more and more into shooting with the IBO in the past few years. The Mission Craze has been a great bow but I'm looking to get a little more serious this upcoming archery season. I've done some research but I can't seem to decide on a bow. I do kind of like some of Mathews bows as well as Eva Shockey but I'm open to anything really. My current draw weight is forty four pounds and I will most likely increase it again in the spring before 3D season starts up again. I believe my draw length is 27" or 28" but I could be wrong. Any suggestions on what I should or should not get/consider?


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

My boys both started with the craze bows. When they were 15 they decided to upgrade. One to a Halon x and the other to an elite synergy. They both love their bows and shoot well with them. My wife shoots a carbon rose which is a purple slower version of the Eva Shockey. Identical besides the cams actually. My advise is to go shoot as many as you can and pick the one that you like most. The craze is a great bow but once you get serious your scores will improve with alot of the options out there.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat1eDownes (Nov 4, 2019)

Halon x is reaaly good for youth


----------



## CartertheArcher (Nov 10, 2019)

I love my mathews chill sdx for hunting and 3d


----------



## VictoriaFlow (Dec 11, 2019)

Hoyt, PSE and Bear. In that order. Bear archery is the "working man's" bow and it's fantastic all around. Bear is a highly respectable bow for a good price.


----------

